# GSDRescue.org, Anyone used?



## TheHappyPeanut (Oct 13, 2011)

Has anyone used gsdrescue.org to adopt a dog?


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

No I found my pup on petfinder.com most rescue groups are on it.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

I second the petfinder site.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

TheHappyPeanut said:


> Has anyone used gsdrescue.org to adopt a dog?


People...this IS a GSD rescue organization! Looking at their adoption procedure, it looks to be a reputable one.

Anyone familiar with GSRA?


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> People...this IS a GSD rescue organization! Looking at their adoption procedure, it looks to be a reputable one.
> 
> Anyone familiar with GSRA?


Yeah I saw the site. I was saying that I used petfinder to find my pup. The OP wanted go know if anyone Adopted from them. I have not but had success with Petfinder. I used PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found. You can set up to get mails of dogs you are interested in. I put Put in female German shepherd young and my pup alway got emailed to me after I found her on petfinder first. 

The rescue I got my dog from looked good Till I got there. I felt like I was rescuing my pup from the rescue. The man that ran the rescue took on way more then he could Handel let's just say. In the end our pup is one of the best dogs I have ever had. 

I'm all for rescue no matter what the rescue is good or bad. A dog in need is a dog in need.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I also used Petfinder.com to find Tanner. But before adopting a dog out from a shelte/rescue I always go and check the place out first before doing anything.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> People...this IS a GSD rescue organization! Looking at their adoption procedure, it looks to be a reputable one.
> 
> Anyone familiar with GSRA?


It looks like a "clearinghouse" if you will, of their own adoptables, and courtesy postings from around the country. Interesting site, I may use it when the orphans are old enough to be adopted 
I've used a similar one for Poodle mixes, there's listings all over the country on it.
However, this seems to be a rescue as well, but make sure the dog is in your area as it might be a courtesy listing.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know what page you come up with when you go to the page, but when I go to the page it is not a "clearinghouse" but GSRA's website. And I KNOW there are members of that rescue on this board. I hope they jump in and clear up this misunderstanding.

Welcome to German Shepherd Rescue and Adoption


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

TheHappyPeanut said:


> Has anyone used gsdrescue.org to adopt a dog?


There are two things going on with that site. The actual rescue (GSDR&A) that hosts the sites and the people they allow to post courtesy listings of adoptable dogs.

You need to make the decision if you want to adopt through the rescue and have the support that doing so provides or if you just want to browse their courtesy listings and contact the people responsible for the dogs listed there.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

The website may look "familiar" and maybe like a clearinghouse becasue it is hosted by RescueGroups.org. They host for a variety of animal rescue groups at little/no cost. They also provide grants for their services to non-profit rescues. In addition to web hosting, they also provide e-mail, voice mail services and software/interface services that allow the individual rescue groups to have their postings uploaded to PetFinder/AdoptaPet, etc. sites.

I happen to know about RescueGroups.org becasue they host for MARS, the rescue we foster GSD's for and if you drill into the MARS site or the GSDRescue.org site, the pages/layout/information look identical. The wording and pictures are the same as well.

I think RescueGroups.org work with a lot of animal rescues because their services are not expensive, they cover a lot services and they give grants to help defray costs.


----------



## TheHappyPeanut (Oct 13, 2011)

I've looked at the courtesy listings but I would prefer to have it handled through the rescue. There is no physical location for this organization; all of the dogs are currently fostered and there is a lengthy process to applying, becoming approved, and being able to adopt the dog of your choosing.

From what I've read it goes like this:

Submit application > phone interview > visit to your home > approved > contact foster homes you're interested in > they approve you to adopt the dog in their care

So, even if you're approved, you aren't guaranteed to be able to adopt the specific dog you're looking for because it's up to the foster family to decide if you seem like the right match for the dog.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

TheHappyPeanut said:


> From what I've read it goes like this:
> 
> Submit application > phone interview > visit to your home > approved > contact foster homes you're interested in > they approve you to adopt the dog in their care
> 
> So, even if you're approved, *you aren't guaranteed to be able to adopt the specific dog you're looking for* because it's up to the foster family to decide if you seem like the right match for the dog.


I like this process but not everyone does. 

I don't think it's a matter of not adopting the dog you are looking for but that a specific dog may not be what you are looking for. Too many people fall in love with a posting but the foster actually knows the dog and has spent time living with the dog. They know the dog best and want the best home situation as possible for the dog. 

By having an interview process, the volunteers can get to know you and what would fit in your home and help match the right dog to you.


----------



## TheHappyPeanut (Oct 13, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> I like this process but not everyone does.
> 
> I don't think it's a matter of not adopting the dog you are looking for but that a specific dog may not be what you are looking for. Too many people fall in love with a posting but the foster actually knows the dog and has spent time living with the dog. They know the dog best and want the best home situation as possible for the dog.
> 
> By having an interview process, the volunteers can get to know you and what would fit in your home and help match the right dog to you.


I like this process. I would rather have the assistance of the rescue in finding the dog right for me. And the foster families definitely know what would be best for the dog.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We do this as well but many people cannot be convinced and want a certain age/breed/look of dog without regards to temperament or their own ability to have such a pet. If it's a huge long ways out of line with what they want/desire, I will sometimes deny the adoption but within reason we'll allow it go to through. I love it when people are open to suggestions, for instance, should we have two dogs or puppies of the same rough age/size/breeds, and they are open to our advice as to what would work best in that particular home.

This is often one of the reasons as well when people say they'd rather go through a rescue than a shelter - as the rescue dogs have been living in a home already and the rescuers know what sort of environment that particular pet would do best in.


----------



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

This is the same process we use with SGSR which operates in and around the NC/VA areas. Application - Vet Check - Phone Interview (learn about your life style and wants/needs) - Home Visit (seeing where the dog will live) - Setting up the approved applicant with Fosters - Fosters and Applicants decide together if its a good match - Two Week Trial with Applicant - Happy Forever Home  Feel free to PM me if you have any questions


----------

